# Cambiar billete de 500 euros anónimamente



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

Me reclaman el DNI por cambiar un billete de 500 en un banco. Supongo que en todos los bancos es lo mismo.

En otros sitios los rechazan, también los de 200. 

Tenéis alguna idea de dónde cambiarlos?

gracias, saludos


----------



## neofiz (13 Ago 2012)

En el mercadona/carrefour/Lidel tienen liquidez para cambiarlo, paga la compra semanal con el billete y punto. Te lo pasarán por la máquina de verificar billetes 20 veces pero te lo aceptarán si es auténtico.

Nunca te lo aceptarán en el pequeño comercio.


----------



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

miraré a ver, pero lo pongo en duda..


----------



## musu19 (13 Ago 2012)

ingresarlo en tu cuenta y sacarlo en billetes pequeños!!! ??

¿cual es el problema de que sepan que tienes 500 euros??


----------



## jelou (13 Ago 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> ingresarlo en tu cuenta y sacarlo en billetes pequeños!!! ??
> 
> ¿cual es el problema de que sepan que tienes 500 euros??



Palillero inside? :fiufiu:

Deja de dar por culo en un supermercado con ese billete y cambialo en un banco


----------



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

cambiarlo, simplemente cambio de 500. Querían mi DNI. y como no era cliente de ese banco ni eso.


----------



## hydra69 (13 Ago 2012)

Vete a una catedral y pídeles cambio.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

ves a un casino


----------



## Vidar (13 Ago 2012)

En ECI no les hacen ascos.

.


----------



## ProfePaco (13 Ago 2012)

el otro día quería cambiar 2 de 500, y el del banco me dijo que sólo tenía morralla... me quería dar un montón de billetes de 10 euros...

así que los ingresé y acto seguido saqué 600 del cajero y al día siguiente 400.

es lo que hay...


----------



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

no debe de pasar nada pero me mosquea que se apunten mi nombre por tan sólo cambiar un billete. Si lo ingresas pues más de lo mismo


----------



## roygbiv (13 Ago 2012)

Tener billetes de 500 es como almacenar monedas de 1kg de plata.
Huid de ellos, salvo que los necesitéis para pagar cargamentos de coca.


----------



## Josar (13 Ago 2012)

Cuando comas en un restaurante al final paga con el de 500€, ya veras como aparece el cambio.


----------



## EstallidoYA (13 Ago 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> no debe de pasar nada pero me mosquea que se apunten mi nombre por tan sólo cambiar un billete. Si lo ingresas pues más de lo mismo



Pero, ¿Tienes algo que ocultar?

Si no es indiscrección, ¿De donde los has sacado? Lo digo porque a mi nadie me ha dado en la vida un billete de 500 euros.

Si los tuviera y los hubiera conseguido de forma limpia, no tendría problema alguno en dar mi DNI en el banco para que me los cambiaran.


----------



## arckan69 (13 Ago 2012)

Los billetes de 500 son más comunes que los de 200. No tengo nada que ocultar pero evidentemente tampoco voy a decir su procedencia, simplemente no quiero que se apunten mi número de dni.


----------



## albayalde (13 Ago 2012)

si quieres te lo cambio yo por 9 de 50 xD


----------



## musu19 (13 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> si quieres te lo cambio yo por 9 de 50 xD



subo a 9d50 y 1d10


----------



## LOLEANTE (13 Ago 2012)

Mira que os complicáis la vida, yo una vez tenía que cambiar un billete de 500€ un domingo, entré en un bingo solo a pedir cambio y me lo cambiaron gustosamente.  (sin pedirme DNI ni ostias)


----------



## IvanRios (15 Ago 2012)

A no ser que se tenga una cantidad muy elevada en metálico no interesan para nada.


----------



## xenoforme (16 Ago 2012)

Billete de 500 ¿existen de verdad?¿de que color son?¿en el dibujito, me han contao, sale la merkel enculando a rajoy?


----------

